
Show HN: How to do private variables in JavaScript - CodingSucks
https://gist.github.com/CodeOtter/4b2e048d7f70590fb2c2dcd837987f97
======
_bxg1
A slick solution. But I've given up on runtime guards in JS; life is just
better with a type system.

